# Need the best way to remove pitted rust



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I bought a 71 Impala that has some pitted rust on the hood,trunk, and on a few spots on the doors ect. I need to remove the rust and get rid of the pits. What the best way to do this at home?
Im not trying to build a show car, but I dont need the rust coming back. None of the rust goes through the panel, its just scaly surface rust that seems to leave pits when I sand it away.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

TAKE A WIRE WHEEL TO IT


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/secrets-su...aled-55679.html

This is the method I have been using to remove surface rust


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

PITTED........PITTED


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

spot/sand blaster is the ONLY way


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 09:13 PM~15158387
> *spot/sand blaster is the ONLY way
> *


 With what media? Will I warp the panels if I use sand?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

SODA BLAST PEW PEW


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 22 2009, 05:47 PM~15157339
> *http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/secrets-su...aled-55679.html
> 
> This is the method I have been using to remove surface rust
> *


x100
best way, tried it a years ago and works good


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

my guess would be sand off what you can ... use like naval jelly or rust converter for the nooks .. and then glazing putty .. and sand it again ..and primer..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 22 2009, 09:57 PM~15159931
> *x100
> best way, tried it a years ago and works good
> *


x101 

i was surprised how well this works. i think i still have my pictures on photobucket of the first roof i done this with.. the stuff i use is called navel jelly, its pretty much the same stuff though


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

and sealed


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 08:13 PM~15158387
> *spot/sand blaster is the ONLY way
> *


probably is the best. i just hate the mess.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

if its a few small spots that are pitted use one of these.they catch and recycle the media and makes NO mess








The best medium for your stripping job depends on what you expect to find beneath the top layer of paint. If you're stripping only a couple of coats of paint and you don't anticipate encountering much body filler or rust, or if you're stripping a nonmetal material such as fiberglass, a soft medium such as baking soda will work fine. The trade-off: Soda won't cut into rust. For cancerous panels or sheetmetal that's thickly coated with filler, a more aggressive medium such as aluminum oxide or DuPont's StarBlast will work better. Even with the more abrasive media, though, the operator has the option of removing filler entirely or just roughing it up for paint.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 23 2009, 06:07 AM~15161295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive tried that and it does work great but wont touch pitted metal.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 23 2009, 04:52 AM~15161402
> *ive tried that and it does work great but wont touch pitted metal.
> *


i done some panels on my vert that had some pitted areas brought it right out. 
:dunno: i just let it sit a little longer


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 23 2009, 08:28 AM~15161464
> *i done some panels on my vert that had some pitted areas brought it right out.
> :dunno:  i just let it sit a little longer
> *


i dunno bro when i used that approach it worked great on surface and the pitted areas looked as if it was gone but when i scuffed up the metal for paint it had rust under the "primer" that forms to seal the rust like por does and i dont like that so i got one of those spot blasters and the rust was truely gone


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Will a grinder and a flap disc work?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 27 2009, 07:36 PM~15200521
> *Will a grinder and a flap disc work?
> *


not in the pits themselves


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

yup sand blast, just do a little at a time so nothign warps, just use something with a medium coarse, to fine will take for ever and still caust heat, just use a medium and stay back aways from the metal and keep your pressure down


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

for a novice spot blaster is best with some soda or even fine grit sand the finest they can provide you with, after of course hitting it with the DA for a bit . let it cool, then spot blast a bit at @ 90-120 psi at an angle few blasts at a time. that should be enough to get it done ... after that maybe a rust neutralizer and thats that. 


if you dont know what you are doing you could end up with a chemical reaction with th enaval jell.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

just get it down as best possible with a rust wheel or wire wheel use some rust converter and prime and block


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Sep 28 2009, 07:24 PM~15211988
> *just get it down as best possible with a rust wheel or wire wheel use some rust converter and prime and block
> *


 Thats what Im thinking, Im not trying to build a show car that will last forever, but if funds permit I may blast it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------

